# Fat or too fat?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

There seems to be some distinctly varying opinions on how fat fat is. So I guess......whats everyones opinions? Do some of these guys need more steak or do they need to lay off the cookies?

Cheers,


-Chris


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive never kept tincs, and the camera angle might be at fault, but that second frog looks absolutely obese! First one could use some slimfast also. And the last just looks healthy to me.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Ive never kept tincs, and the camera angle might be at fault, but that second frog looks absolutely obese! First one could use some slimfast also. And the last just looks healthy to me.


Absolutely obese is what I thought when I saw the second frog as well. Stole the words right out of my mouth. 

The other two look good. The middle one needs to take it a little easy on the FFs.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

What type of tinc is #2? I think #2 is possibly a female and maybe carrying some eggs, which would add to its well fed appearance. Can't really tell at that angle.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill,

Frog #2 is a GO. Looks female physique-wise but its got some pretty big pads.

-C


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

tinctoritus said:


> Bill,
> 
> Frog #2 is a GO. Looks female physique-wise but its got some pretty big pads.
> 
> -C


GO are tough to sex sometimes in my experience. I would look or take pic head on and a female with ova in her will typically have what looks like cleavage on her underside, due to being ripe with ova so to speak. I also will take a tinc I do not know the sex of and place in with a known female. If your unknown is female it should be attacked by the known female, and courted if it is a male, Bill


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

These GOs are a sexed pair from Rich. I was hasty in taking them out of their cups so I ended up forgetting which one was in which cup by the time I had my face smashed against the glass drooling at their brilliant radiance.

I haven't seen any behavior of the two besides eating. They sit out in the open usually near eachother. Fatso does seem to be a little shyer than Thinner often staying in the hut. Maybe s/he is self conscious.

I actually happen to have a head on shot of the frog in question. Its counterpart is pictured second and outside the hut on third.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The pic of the two with the hut I can see the cleavage on the female, it is a pair, a very nice pair at that.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm, the cleavage frog is the one with the big honkin toe pads. In the hut pic, the one outside the hut is the frog in the second photo.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

tinctoritus said:


> Hmm, the cleavage frog is the one with the big honkin toe pads. In the hut pic, the one outside the hut is the frog in the second photo.


Females typically sit more hunched than males, also seen in that pic.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe #2 was blocking an isle in Walmart with one of those annoying disability scooters a few days ago.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

do only females have that pronounced cleavage on their bellies? if so, what species? (i have tincs (citronellas and azureus) + auratus)


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Whats that last morph, in the 3rd picture? Theres so much white on it.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

That is a not so yellow Yellow Back. Seriously whoever came up with that moniker was smokin some bad granola.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

DendroRachel said:


> do only females have that pronounced cleavage on their bellies? if so, what species? (i have tincs (citronellas and azureus) + auratus)


It is usually very pronounced on females that are mature in all the tincs, azurus, and somewhat present om auratus.As far as Yellowbacks go I have seen them with white to bright yellow, they are variable.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Bill....your source of frog knowledge always amazes me. If I come away with only a quarter of what you share I should be doing pretty good in this hobby. Thanks buddy.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

he's the bomb isn't he? i bet he is and ed are the source for about 80% of the things I've learned from this site!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

wickerstone said:


> Bill....your source of frog knowledge always amazes me. If I come away with only a quarter of what you share I should be doing pretty good in this hobby. Thanks buddy.


Mr Wick, thank you for those kind words! You should maybe think about posting pics of your frog room over here when your done with it. I will catch you on the flip side!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

My guess: Male (left, large toe pads, flat back stance) Female (right, smaller toe pads and more pronounced hump)

From my experience, their eating habits and size is never a true indication of their sex. I've had many obese males that may have looked like a female "with eggs" and many females with slender physique put out large clutches.

Just keep them well fed and mist often. You'll get your reward soon enough.


----------

